# Birdseye frozen squash casserole



## pbjjohnson (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,
Does anyone have the squash casserole recipe that used to be on the Birdseye frozen squash box? it includes eggs and a few other ingredients.
Thank you!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 18, 2017)

No eggs but here is one recipe. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/summer-squash-casserole-98584.html


----------



## GA Home Cook (Nov 19, 2017)

I use this (its from memory of what my mom did years ago)


4 Cups cooked yellow squash
1 large onion finely chopped
1 can cream of chicken soup
2 eggs beaten
1 cup bread crumbs
1 1/2 cup sharp cheddar cheese


350 for about 45-60 minutes until set


then top with crushed wheat thins (I added that)


----------

